# Anxiety/Stress Help



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey everyone, I posted the basics of this on another thread helping someone out, but I thought it would be useful here. My doctor doesn't like the modern uses of technology, she believes that most ailments are psycological, and will only prescribe hospital tests etc if she thinks that they are absolutely necessary. When I first was diagnosed with IBS, I had already had it for about 3 years, but I was too nervous to say anything. It's not something we talk about too much in today's society.. My mom finally made me speak up when I came home from cultural exchange with horrifying experiences (d attack on the city bus). My doctor said that it was IBS based on a family history (my mom and grandmother have it, though not as bad as I do) and also based on my experiences. She put me on Modulon, and advised me to lay off on the Immodium. It was after this that I discovered the psycological links I had to this. For the past 3 years I would not step out of the house without Immodium in my pocket. AFter she prescribed the Modulon, my mom made me leave the Immodium at home. And I always felt panicky, that I was goign to have a d-attack and have no immodium nearby. When I went back to my doctor, she told me that stress makes IBS worse. Worrying about an attack, she told me, will only make the attack worse. So I started a little game with myself at school. Mom let me have Immodium with me, but only in my backpack, not in my pocket. In class when I felt scared, or felt like I might have an attack, I calm myself down by telling myself that I am fine. I tell myself these three things: 1) I am bigger than IBS. 2) I am in control of IBS. 3) I can leave anytime if I have to, but I don't. I also give myself time limits. ex: 5 mins, that's all. 5 mins and the lecture is over and I can work. I just did 5 mins, I can do 10 mins. etc. I eventually trained myself to do this throughout the whole school day, until I got home. I find that mornings are the worst time of the day for me. I feel sick til about 11 am, or until 3rd period. If I can count down until then, I consider it a success. I've used this technique this whole school year since September, and I am proud to say that I have been d-free for 4 weeks now! Just try this for a while.. if you think you are better than this, you will be. But if you think that IBS is bigger than you, and that you have to plan your schedule around IBS, then it will become bigger than you.. Don't idolize it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you are interested in helping yourself get over the anxiety and stuff do do with IBS you might be interested in what i did. Which was hypnotherapy. Its just the most relaxing thing i have done and its helped my IBSn o end.www.ibsaudioprogram.comVery cool. Its taken me a long time to get where i am right now. I did what you do.


----------

